
BACE1 deletion in the adult mouse reverses preformed amyloid deposition - jonbaer
http://jem.rupress.org/content/early/2018/02/13/jem.20171831
======
JamesBarney
Many drugs work on mouse models of a disease but fail to do anything in human
trials. Alzheimer's is especially bad about this. And even more specifically
this exact pathway, BACE inhibition has had several drugs make it to Phase 3
to slow down Alzheimer's. And not a single damn one has done anything.

Here's an article by an industrial medicinal chemist, who explains the context
of the study. tl;dr; It's useless.

[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/02/15/mor...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2018/02/15/more-
rough-alzheimers-news)

------
kazishariar
So I'm supposing amyloid deposition is Alzheimer's here.

